# A couple more mushrooms



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

We found a couple mushrooms this weekend. One looks like an oyster mushroom but was growing out of the ground kinda by some sage brush in a meadow. There is some scrub oak close by as well. Plus we found one that the top is kinda like a puff ball exterior but it has a stem and thick gills.


----------

